# arrows and fletching



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys I've been buying arrows over the past few seasons and eventually the fletching come off. What would i need to start fletching my own arrows? Do any of you guys just buy bare shafts and fletching seperate all the time? Any info would be awesome. Sick of not using my old arrows.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

you could take them back to your bow shop. they will refletch most places.

Or you could buy one of the many fletching jigs and do them yourself.

They are easy to do. I fletch all of mine.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I buy bare shafts and fletch my own. You would need a fletching jig, I use a Bitzenburger, fletching glue and whatever fletching you want. I use AAE Elite vanes. Any archery store can provide what you need and there are tutorials with video if you are unsure of how it's done.

Here's a couple sites showing how: http://www.weekendbowhunter.com/wp-cont ... fletch.pdf

http://www.huntbgo.com/fletching.htm

search youtube for videos

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Buy a jig and do your own. I reccomend the bohning fletching tape instead of glue. You can basically pull them from the jig and shoot them. No drying time required I have been using the tape since it came out and have never lost a feather/vane yet and if you need to re-fletch the tape peels off with no residue to scrape. I do use a drop of glue on the front and back of the vane to seal the edge so it can't be lifted if it goes thru the target.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

dakotashooter2 I do use a drop of glue on the front and back of the vane to seal the edge so it can't be lifted if it goes thru the target.[/quote said:


> Good idea - what type glue are you using?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I use fletching glue but I think a drop of superglue would work ,it's just too messy for me. I use feathers and have had the quill tear before the tape let loose.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

a arizona e-z fletcher is another good fletching jig I also really like the bohning glue it holds really well!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gel super glue. Cures in about 30 seconds and HOLDS!


----------



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

Use a wrap on the arrow where the fletching goes makes clean up easier than trying to get glue of the carbon shaft of the arrow.


----------

